# Argo rabbit food ingredients? is it any good?



## fox1702 (Oct 5, 2011)

I cant seem to find the ingredients and percentage of fibre etc online for it, does anyone know how much fibre it contains? and is it any good?
Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2012)

I can't remember the specifics but I know Lil Miss looked it up once and it wasn't that good in all honesty. Allen and Page Natural are a much better pellet with 23% crude fibre


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

argo rabbit food is crap, if i remember correctly the fibre is around 15% which is waaay too low, if you can get argo pellets you can get A+P as argo stock A+P, also batleys are a stockest of argo (one of the only ones i think) and also stock A+P


----------



## bewerewolff (May 29, 2012)

The best food I have used is Nutrena NatureWise Premium Rabbit Pellets. It is a GREAT food for an awesome price. Of course it isn't as good as those all-natural super expensive foods, but as far as moderate priced foods go, this food rocks my socks off. Once I switched my rabbits to this food, they had softer, shinier coats, molted easier and more efficiently and they stayed at one healthy weight instead of always losing and gaining weight.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2012)

bewerewolff said:


> The best food I have used is Nutrena NatureWise Premium Rabbit Pellets. It is a GREAT food for an awesome price. Of course it isn't as good as those all-natural super expensive foods, but as far as moderate priced foods go, this food rocks my socks off. Once I switched my rabbits to this food, they had softer, shinier coats, molted easier and more efficiently and they stayed at one healthy weight instead of always losing and gaining weight.


That stuff only has 14% crude fibre and 16% protein, they are breeder pellets. They are *not* a good food at all.
In fact I would go as far as to say it is there with the worst brands


----------



## fox1702 (Oct 5, 2011)

I ended up going for the allen and page one


----------

